

21 European investors agree on standard term sheet for startups - jot
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/in-a-historic-move-15-european-investors-agree-on-standard-term-sheet-for-startups/

======
jot
Brilliant that these now exists, it's taken far too long. We need more of this
kind of thing in Europe.

Anyone know how they compare to 'standard' US terms?

